# Hauppuage pvr 1600 MCE - loss of signal



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Our system has worked flawlessly however, now we are unable to record or watch live TV as we get the loss of signal error. I have checked all connections from the STB, sent the card back for a replacement, rolled back video drivers and checked for conflicts in device manager? 


I believe this is a software conflict? Any suggestions. I am running WMCE 2005.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have the card you are having issues with so I can't answer any specific questions on that.

What I would do is to see if you lose reception with a different OTA device. The problem could be you are legitimately losing the signal from the source and not a problem with the card or your system.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

I checked the source feed from the stb, it is at 90%, I used another stb and still got the dreaded loss of signal? I have ruled out a hardware or source issue. I am pretty sure it is some sort of software conflict.

Thanks,

J


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree it does seem strange if its the software. 

What is your CPU speed and how much ram do you have? You probably have enough, just checking. What does Hauppauge say?


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

The system is a P4, 3.8ghz with 2 gig of ram. Haupuage suggested rolling back their drivers and reinstalling. I did with no success. I guess it is just another computer mystery that plagues mankind- grn.


----------

